# Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Chapter Title spoilers?



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jul 20, 2007)

I was just wondering if I was to get the book and look at all of the chapter names would it spoil me?

I'm saying this because I like to look at all of the chapter titles in a book.

Posting this for whoever gets the book tonight (CAN'T WAIT!!     )

LET ME KNOW!


----------



## variousart (Jul 20, 2007)

I have this book...in pdf format

Chapter names: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




1. The Dark Lord Ascending
2. In Memorandum
3. The Dursleys Departing 
4. The Seven Potters
5. Fallen Warrior
6. The Ghoul In Pajamas
7. The Will Of Albus Dumbledore 
8. The Wedding
9. A Place To hide
10. Kreacher's Tale
11. The Bribe
12. Magic Is Might
13. The Muggle-Born Registration Commission
14. The Thief
15. The Goblin's Revenge
16. Gordic Hollow's 
17. Bathilda's Secret
18. The Life And Lies Of Albus Dumbledore 
19. The Silver Doe
20. Xenophilius Lovegood
21. The Tale Of The Three Brothers
22. The Deadly Hallows
23. Malfoy Manor
24. The Wandmaker
25. Shell Cottage
26. Gringotts
27. The Final Hiding Place
28. The Missing Mirror
29. The Lost Diadem
30. The Sacking Of Severus Snape
31. The Battle Of Hogwarts
32. The Elder Wand
33. The Prince's Tale
34. The Forest Again
35. King's Gross
36. The Flaw In The Plan
Epilogue




I hope I didn't made any typo in names of chapters.
I have readed first 2 chapters from this book and these have been very interesting.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes but would they spoil me as to what happens?


----------



## variousart (Jul 20, 2007)

Please send me Pm or add me into your MSN Messenger list if you want the book, so I can send you link of complete .pdf format version.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Jul 20, 2007)

How about answering my question?


----------

